
San Jose Is the Most Forgettable Major American City - jseliger
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/san-jose-is-the-most-forgettable-major-american-city/?ex_cid=538twitter
======
eip
Except for the airport. It has one of the nicest airports in the country. The
TSA agents are mostly friendly and they smile while they give you a rub and
tug.

